# 'Friends' Finale



## Mary (May 6, 2004)

OK, I just have to ask - any opinions about the 'Friends' finale tonight? I know what my opinion is, but I want to know if I'm the only one out there thinking what I'm thinking...

I know it's not exactly a deep topic!

Mary


----------



## BrianLanier (May 6, 2004)

My wife and I will be watching!


----------



## twogunfighter (May 6, 2004)

Effeminate men with ditzy women what could be worse.


----------



## wsw201 (May 6, 2004)

[quote:860b989a38][i:860b989a38]Originally posted by twogunfighter[/i:860b989a38]


Effeminate men with ditzy women what could be worse. [/quote:860b989a38]

How about Will &amp; Grace :tomb:


----------



## BrianLanier (May 6, 2004)

come on, its funny!


----------



## JonathonHunt (May 6, 2004)

No. Frasier is funny, Friends is lame. Rest in Peace. Televisual braindeadness!


----------



## sastark (May 6, 2004)

My wife and I will be watching tonight. I've watched this show as long as it has been on, although in the last year or so, I've not been able to as much. It is funny, though certainly not &quot;christian&quot; by any means.


----------



## 9:9 (May 6, 2004)

I don't know what you guys are talking about. 
And something tells me that I'm thankful for that.


----------



## pastorway (May 6, 2004)

The Good News: Friends is ending.

The Bad News: Reruns.

Nuff said!

:smug_b:


----------



## FrozenChosen (May 6, 2004)

Seinfeld: People do horrible things and get what they deserve.

Friends: People do horrible things and end up on top.

Plus, Seinfeld is funnier, too.


----------



## Authorised (May 6, 2004)

I used to watch Frasier and Third Rock from the Sun during those sleepless nights, though I find now there isn't much left on television that isn't a stumbling block for me. 


Except for maybe the fine Biblical teaching on TBN. 

:tomb:


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 6, 2004)

Mobile Suit Gundam Wing 

or

ST:TNG or STS9

or Seinfeld.

did you ever see the one where they renact solomons dividing the baby with newman,elaine and frasier absolutelly hilarious




blade


----------



## luvroftheWord (May 7, 2004)

I'm very interested in hearing your view of the show, Mary.


----------



## Mary (May 7, 2004)

Luvroftheword wrote:
[quote:d7d7085403]
I'm very interested in hearing your view of the show, Mary.
[/quote:d7d7085403]

Well, I am about the same age as the characters on the show are supposed to be, so I remember being very interested when it first came out - people my age, not &quot;grownups&quot; with kids or teenagers. And it has its funny moments.

But I have had serious reservations about the show since the first or second season, when Ross' ex-wife &quot;married&quot; her lesbian partner. (Remember that - Newt Gingrich's sister married them?) There was the whole storyline about her being pregnant with Ross' baby and the other woman being involved too. Monica got little Ben a t-shirt that said, &quot;I Love My Mommies&quot;. 

That was 9 or 10 years ago. I wonder how much that show has helped to &quot;open&quot; people's minds about gay marriage. Because a LOT of people allow television to shape the way they view the world. Maybe that sounds a little paranoid, but I truly believe Hollywood has had an agenda for a long time...

Plus, we can thank &quot;Friends&quot; for spawning reality tv. When you have to pay the cast of a 1/2 hour show $6 Million, and you haven't paid for the writers or anyone else, well, it doesn't take a math whiz to see that it's way cheaper to do a reality show. I read an article about this, and they said, even with a $1 Million prize, an entire season of Joe Millionaire or Survivor can be shot for what it cost to shoot 1 episode of &quot;Friends.&quot; Kudos, guys.

I did enjoy Seinfeld, because in its own way, it was kind of a morality play. Everything came full circle, and they got bit in the end.

Mary


----------



## Learner (May 7, 2004)

*I am sick and tired of hearing about...*

that dumb show.Goodbye,already!I am so proud that I never watched a full show.Maybe I don't have a good sense of humor.However,didn't they usually say &quot;funny&quot;things while
having expressionless faces?And the content was moral rot.
I think people have wasted a great deal of time investing in
something that will not serve creatures of eternity.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 7, 2004)

Seinfeld = SIN-feld. Can they talk about anything other than who slept with who, or what they did in their bed last night? One rerun is enough to make a Christian repent.

Friends? It was BANNED in China for its sexual content and inuendo. Why are Christians watching this? Are you guys really watching this stuff??

America is SEX POSSESSED. Friends and Sinefeld demonstrate that quite blatantly. I have never watched an episode of Friends, and have seen parts of Seinfeld. They make people laugh by using the Lord's name in vain, and create comic situtation through crude and rude humor.

Philippians 4:8, &quot;Finally, brethren, whatever things are true, whatever things are noble, whatever things are just, whatever things are pure, whatever things are lovely, whatever things are of good report, if there is any virtue and if there is anything praiseworthy -- meditate on these things.&quot;

Sigh...:sniff:


----------



## Ianterrell (May 7, 2004)

Matt,

I've been convicted of this lately as well. There are comedies I watch and enjoy for example that I know contain really terrible content. I watched a group of Christians watching the same stuff the other day and was I was actually getting a bit indignant, unrighteously. Then a funny notion popped into my head, why does it bother me when they do it, and not when I do it. Is it because when I'm seperated from the pleasure gained from the entertainment I can see a little more clearly how awful these things are? God help me to abandon my hypocrisy.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 7, 2004)

God help us all abandon all our hypocrisy.


----------



## Irishcat922 (May 7, 2004)

[quote:2752de00a9][i:2752de00a9]Originally posted by webmaster[/i:2752de00a9]
Seinfeld = SIN-feld. Can they talk about anything other than who slept with who, or what they did in their bed last night? One rerun is enough to make a Christian repent.

Friends? It was BANNED in China for its sexual content and inuendo. Why are Christians watching this? Are you guys really watching this stuff??

America is SEX POSSESSED. Friends and Sinefeld demonstrate that quite blatantly. I have never watched an episode of Friends, and have seen parts of Seinfeld. They make people laugh by using the Lord's name in vain, and create comic situtation through crude and rude humor.

Philippians 4:8, &quot;Finally, brethren, whatever things are true, whatever things are noble, whatever things are just, whatever things are pure, whatever things are lovely, whatever things are of good report, if there is any virtue and if there is anything praiseworthy -- meditate on these things.&quot;

Sigh...:sniff: [/quote:2752de00a9]


----------



## Gregg (May 7, 2004)

I've lost interest in TV because my set is old and doesn't come in very well (although occasionally I'll turn it on and watch for awhile).


----------



## Gregg (May 8, 2004)

Thanks Josh. I've actually wanted to take that old set and throw it out my door, but I no longer have the old pickup truck that was parked there being used as a dumpster.


----------

